# Help me Specktra ladies and gents! **JLO**



## SweetCheeks (Feb 13, 2011)

Does she look gorgeous or what? Recs for anything and everything on her face LOL, please and thanks! Or how to dupe it with MAC.


----------



## LC (Feb 14, 2011)

does jlo every NOT look perfect?! i love her looks all the time

  	eyes
  	ricepaper on lid
  	wedge in crease
  	no highlight
  	thin line of blacktrack fluidline
  	fake lashes

  	skin
  	studio fix fluid foundation
  	MSFN powder
  	"tenderling" blush contoured with "taupe'' blush

  	lips
  	creme d'nude lipstick or something with a touch of more pink, cant think on the top of my head


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ Troy Jensen usually names all the products used on the Client.. check it out.

  	and, does JLO ever look not perfect.. yea, I think she has sometimes looked a bit raggedy.... she used to wear a very light concealer and it gave her racoon eyes.. now her hair although it is pretty in a head shot.. is WAY too much for her tiny (she is tiny) body... it's a lack of balance and proportion.

  	Sorry.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

....


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think she has had plastic surgery.. something about her nose.. lol.. and all these famous people do get botox and fillers.. hey, if we all had her money, we would too.

  	she has aged pretty well tho so far


----------



## LC (Feb 15, 2011)

it was a rhetorical question. wasn't looking for downers. completely off topic as well, uncalled for IMO.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 15, 2011)

I think she is so damn pretty.


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol..

  	yea Bella.. I agree she is pretty.. but that is not a rhetorical question.. it's a statement of fact.

  	I am always out of line -- but then anything is out of line or off topic isn't it? ... that is a rhetorical question with hypophora


----------

